# Cast Plastic Numbers



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps sombody can verify that I am not delusional. I seem to remember seeing small cast plastic numbers on sprus offered for scale at a hobby store at one time, now long past. I am looking for something like this to paint with metalic brass or gold leaf paint, and glue onto the smokebox door number plate on my Bachmann saddletank Porter. The space available on the number plate is about 3/8" X 3/8", so the numbers need to be fairly small. I am planning to use 28 for the number plate.

If these items are still being made, I'm sure I can order them at The Rail Yard, my local hobby store.

Thanks in advance,
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Trackside details makes small numbers in brass. I haven't seen them in plastic, though. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

They usually come in sets of the numbers 1 to 12 for clocks... you'll find them with clock motors and such at craft stores.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
You may have seen some plastic numbers for clocks? I seem to recall seeing them, but not sure. I'm old!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Folks!

I will check in the clocks area at A. C. Moore, and perhaps also in the miniatures. If that fails, I can look for Trackside Details numbers at ECLSTS at the end of the month.

Yours,
David Meashey

OH! There may also be something like that in the "pine car" section of the hobby store.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

"Slaters Plasticard " a British company used to sell plastic numbers and letters. 

Jack


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.plastruct.com/







PABT-2 5/64" PLASTIC LETTERS & NUMBERS 96001 COMPLETE PABT-4 5/32" PLASTIC LETTERS & NUMBERS 96002 COMPLETE PABT-6 15/64" PLASTIC LETTERS & NUMBERS 96003 COMPLETE PABT-10 25/64" PLASTIC LETTERS & NUMBERS 96004 

you guys need a hobby store to talk to.........................................


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

"Slaters Plasticard " a British company used to sell plastic numbers and letters." They still do








Rod


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Check the "Scrapbooking" section of your local craft store. The local Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc. in my area, have various styles and sizes. Numbers and letters. Pretty inexpensive as well.

Bill


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the good suggestions. I don't have any meetings tomorrow night, so I will probably check out A. C. Moore's then. If I can't find what I want there, I'll try my hobby store this weekend.

When the project is done, I'll post photos.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, just to update this thread (Quest?). I struck out at the craft store. I struck out at the office supply store - They have even stopped carrying the die-cut vinyl letters in sizes smaller than one inch. The hobby store was a no-go as well, but I did find some nice gold leaf dry transfers that will serve for the time being. Even the HO Walthers catalogue had no such entries, not even under Plastruct.

I will see whether I can find the Trackside Details numbers Kevin mentioned at ECLSTS. The gold leaf transfers should look okay for the time being, although I think the raised numbers would really look sharp.

I will try to post photos once I have the transfers in place.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

walthers does cary the ones I posted above 


http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/570-96001


or you can use the link in my last post and go stright to plastruct 


or if your hobby shop orders from walthers they can get it for you ...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

Thank you for your suggestions. Since the York show is only a few weeks away, I would prefer to look for the product there. It is always nice to be able to handle it before buying it, and I can still order after the show if I don't find what I want.

All;

The dry transfers turned out fairly well - the second time. It is hard to add them to a depressed surface, and the first attempt was crooked AND off center. I do like the look of things now.










Sorry about the garbage can lid for a stage. I was too lasy to get out my B&D Portable Workbench for photos today.

Here is a side view:










I still cannot find where I hid my decals from myself. (Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most!!!) So I have had to improvise on my more recent equipment. I simply created the road name and locomotive number in Word and "boxed" it with a red border. Then I cut it out with an Xacto #11 blade and rubber cemented it to ten thou styrene. Once that mounting set overnight, I cut out the styrene and painted the edge red to match the border. Then I gave the whole deal a spray coating of Rustoleom flat exterior clear coat. Finally it was mounted on the cab side with Walthers Goo. All in all, a whole lot more work than the decals, but it looks fairly nice in spite of all that.

The weather was so mild in southwestern Virginia this weekend that I slapped some track on the ground and tried the Porter with a small mine train.










I may bring the train to run at the York show.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------

